# World of Warcraft (WoW) - Fat Friendly Guilds! :D



## AnnMarie (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey guys, 

This thread is a continuation and "new" thread of this one: 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54849

Because some of the information there is a bit older and outdated, we just wanted to make sure all the players or future players know where to look to find fat friendly guilds. 

If you have a guild to let people know about, please feel free to post and make sure to include your server, faction, and guild name so people can get in touch with you. 

For all players, regardless of guild/server/faction - this is a place for you to post about the game, fun things, new Cat changes coming, etc. It's not a WoW forum, but it's fun to share a few lines with other game geeks in our community.  

Thanks and see you around Azeroth!! /geek


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 26, 2010)

Our guild info:

Server: Tanaris US
Faction: Alliance
Guild name: Fataclysm (formerly Ice Cream Citadel)

Partial list of players:
Heather
FAJohnny
Gspoon
Blackjack
Duniwin
Eclectic_Girl
Foxy Roxxie
Ashley
SuperSoup
AnnMarie
FatGirlFlyin
CrankySpice
Carrie
VVet 
... and a bunch more!  

(Please don't be upset if I missed your name, was listing quick and didn't consult the guild notes!  Just shout out!!)

Anyone from Dims is welcome to whisper us in game for an invite - just type /whois Fataclysm (if that's wrong someone please correct me!!) and ask one of us for an invite.  

Just a note about our guild:

ICC is a welcoming, size-friendly, casual/social guild and we encourage anyone in our community who plays to come join us. However, we just wanted to be clear that while in game, rules of good sportsmanship and behavior apply. We reserve the right to warn and/or remove anyone if their conduct rises to the level of being potentially harmful to the guild, either in atmosphere with other guild members or via reputation on the realm. 

Common sense logic of play is all we’re asking, but to be clear, things we’d find objectionable and grounds for possible dismissal include, but are not limited to: 

Being rude, disrespectful, or troublesome during PUGs
Any appearance of ninja’ing loot during runs of any kind.
Bullying/fighting with other players, especially in trade chat, or anything that rises to the level of involving game administrators.
 If you’re beginning to play, these items are an excellent guide on how to be a valued player. If you’re a veteran, these are things you should know and are hopefully doing already.


Raiding is not required, just something that is an option when we have the time. However, we do raid and if it's something you have interest in, it's an option and we have quite a few guildies with interest and we're progressing through ICC (working on 2nd wing!). 

We have raid rules and guidelines that are posted on the Guild Information tab and we expect all raiders to follow them. We are a social guild just having fun, but we’ve put these guidelines in place so that raiding can still be fun, supportive, and organized enough that people want to continue. 





If you have any questions, just ask!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 27, 2010)

just subscribing


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 27, 2010)

I had moved my Paladin from Tanaris to the server my brother plays on, with the hopes that eventually, he and I could romp together. However, I haven't had much of a chance to play with him, and I still despise PVP servers... So, I have started another Pally on Tanaris, and this one stays! Sometime soon, I may seek out a Dims Guildie for some assistance!


----------



## Ash (Apr 27, 2010)

Ice Cream Citadel kicked some Festergut ass Sunday night. Just sayin'! 

<--nerd


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 27, 2010)

What's your name and current level, so we can keep an eye out for you? 



Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I had moved my Paladin from Tanaris to the server my brother plays on, with the hopes that eventually, he and I could romp together. However, I haven't had much of a chance to play with him, and I still despise PVP servers... So, I have started another Pally on Tanaris, and this one stays! Sometime soon, I may seek out a Dims Guildie for some assistance!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 27, 2010)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> What's your name and current level, so we can keep an eye out for you?



Publius, at level 17. I should be on sometime soon.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 28, 2010)

My paladin hit 80 on monday night. Now I just gotta get her all geared up so I can raid with her. We need about 15 more level 80s so we can do 25 man raids and everyone can participate all the time! 

Bummed that I missed festergut but happy you all took him down!


----------



## Carrie (Apr 28, 2010)

Buddy asked me to post this picture for him, so the ICC gang could see what the mighty Mugs looked like when she was a little less mighty.


----------



## Ash (Apr 28, 2010)

Carrie said:


> Buddy asked me to post this picture for him, so the ICC gang could see what the mighty Mugs looked like when she was a little less mighty.



Awwww! Mugs is our ICC hero. So much bravery that one has. Mugs <3!


----------



## CrankySpice (Apr 28, 2010)

Carrie said:


> Buddy asked me to post this picture for him, so the ICC gang could see what the mighty Mugs looked like when she was a little less mighty.



zomg, BUDDY! and MUGS!!! So great to put their faces to their toons. (Mugs, I'm sorry we've willingly allowed your death several times in ICC. <3)


----------



## crosseyedhamster (May 1, 2010)

Hey, I'm not sure if this is the right thread to say this in or not, but here's hoping...

I was in one of the guilds this community formed over the summer, and then I kinda dropped off the map (I'm Alex, I don't know if anyone remembers me). I wanted to apologize for that. I play WoW on my tower computer because my laptop gets around 17 frames persecond, and due to some stuff going on in my life I haven't had my tower out since the summer.

So basically, sorry for just disappearing, I do have stuff going on that has prevented me from playing, and I hope you guys are all having fun


----------



## AnnMarie (May 1, 2010)

crosseyedhamster said:


> Hey, I'm not sure if this is the right thread to say this in or not, but here's hoping...
> 
> I was in one of the guilds this community formed over the summer, and then I kinda dropped off the map (I'm Alex, I don't know if anyone remembers me). I wanted to apologize for that. I play WoW on my tower computer because my laptop gets around 17 frames persecond, and due to some stuff going on in my life I haven't had my tower out since the summer.
> 
> So basically, sorry for just disappearing, I do have stuff going on that has prevented me from playing, and I hope you guys are all having fun




That's cool, Alex. Sorry there is stuff going on, but we understand - happens to everyone!  When you're ready to start up again, feel free to msg us for an invite if you're not already guilded and would like to join us.


----------



## Gspoon (May 30, 2010)

In Germany at the moment, didn't bring my authenticator with me . I will be back on online on the 5th of June


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 30, 2010)

Anyone know how to sign up to a US server from the UK?


----------



## AnnMarie (May 31, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Anyone know how to sign up to a US server from the UK?



I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong but I think you need to buy the game with a US serial number, then that registers on US servers. Nit sure how you do that though, may someone here buys and ships to you?


----------



## Risible (Jun 9, 2010)

So excited!

I just ordered a new Dell PC, one that will be fast enough to support online gaming ... I've been dying to join WOW, and the ICC, so wanted to give y'all a heads up that I'll joining you soonish ... within a month or two, I reckon. I don't know if I have to level up before I can join your guild, guess I'll have to wait and find out.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 9, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> This thread is a continuation and "new" thread of this one:
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54849
> ...



Guilds? My, have video games changed since Atari...


----------



## mango (Jun 29, 2010)

*Proof that World of Warcraft SAVES LIVES!!

(or at least I'd like to think so.. now if only I could cast 'levitate' on boobs...)

http://www.nextnature.net/2010/05/n...m-moose-attack-with-world-of-warcraft-skills/


*


----------



## Carrie (Jun 29, 2010)

Risible said:


> So excited!
> 
> I just ordered a new Dell PC, one that will be fast enough to support online gaming ... I've been dying to join WOW, and the ICC, so wanted to give y'all a heads up that I'll joining you soonish ... within a month or two, I reckon. I don't know if I have to level up before I can join your guild, guess I'll have to wait and find out.


Very cool, Ris! You don't have to level before joining ICC, so no worries about that. There are not many guildies playing these days, but we still try to help our lower level folks level up when we can, so we'd be very happy to have you.  If you want, shoot me a message (I'm Saffronella) sometime when we're both on, and I'll see if there's anyone else on who can invite you. Welcome, welcome! :happy:


----------



## Tad (Jun 29, 2010)

1) A while ago I decided to make my first alliance toon, and I figured I might as well do it on another server in case the one my other toons is on is down. That other server is in the Dallas data centre (I was directed there by co-workers, no idea why they chose it originally), so I looked for one that was based in the Boston data-centre. Noticed Tanaris, and since I'd already been hearing about it, the name stuck in my head, and that is where I've been enjoying my Draenai warrior for the past while. Anyway, I'm glad that I chose Tanaris, because the server my other characters are on is down for 24 hours--at least I could get on my warrior today! So thank all of you who have been talking about Tanaris  (ETA: although I still don't understand the alliance auction house on Tanaris. The range of prices makes no sense to me!)

2) I've been playing on a 4+ year old laptop which barely handles the game (Stormwind on a Saturday evening gives me 3fps at minimum graphics....). Have a new computer wending its way to us. I'm sure I'll still be on the old laptop sometimes, but when I'm going to spend a serious time gaming at least it will be on a functional machine! Now if I can just get our phone line fixed up so that the static doesn't keep interrupting the internet connection....


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 29, 2010)

*nods at Carrie* and yeah, in regards to guildies not being on much - a lot of us just got busy and it seemed like a decent time for a break - but some of us are really itching to get going again, and everyone is still really psyched for Cat, so we're not gone at all - everyone's just chilling out a while. I've been on twice in the past few days, just didn't have enough time to play and I'm Sooooooo rusty I need to run chain heroics just to get my rotation locked down again.

And Dee, hope you get on - can't wait to see you play! Glad to help and I'm trying hard to get some time back in game, but lately it's been hard to find the time I want for it. 

I miss WoW!!!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 29, 2010)

RUBY SANCTUM!



*RUBY SANCTUUUUM!*


----------



## Risible (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, thanks, ladies! 

Matter of fact, I waded into the fray just today - got our new computer yesterday, took care of some housekeeping tasks with the new PC, loaded up WOW and opened 'er up. 

So, I'm Fatibeau - level 1! 

I'll look up the ICC when I get a better feel for things and have a few more levels under my considerable belt,k.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 29, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> RUBY SANCTUM!
> 
> 
> 
> *RUBY SANCTUUUUM!*



That place is a bitch.


----------



## Cors (Jun 29, 2010)

I wanna check it out too! Shame the EU servers are down and will be for a while.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 29, 2010)

Halion is giving us some trouble- I'm in a pug- but the minibosses are pretty easy once you get a strategy together.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 29, 2010)

What's your strategy for the minibosses? We have a pretty decent raiding guild and we couldn't even get past the first boss... lol. We one-shot through Saurfang in 10 easy, but we can't do this. lmao


----------



## Cors (Jun 29, 2010)

Hmmm, have you checked this out? 

I wonder how my supposedly elitist guild will fare.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 29, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> What's your strategy for the minibosses? We have a pretty decent raiding guild and we couldn't even get past the first boss... lol. We one-shot through Saurfang in 10 easy, but we can't do this. lmao



We one-shotted the first boss, but half the raid died, so our strategy I wouldn't recommend. The second one gave us a bit more trouble, and the third we had to sacrifice some dps to take care of the adds more easily.

Halion we couldn't get, though. Second phase is a bitch.


----------



## Tad (Jun 30, 2010)

New computer was just delivered--finally I'll be able to see WOW at better than minimal video settings, and run useful add-ons! So looking forward to tanking a dungeon once I get all of that set up!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 30, 2010)

Tad said:


> New computer was just delivered--finally I'll be able to see WOW at better than minimal video settings, and run useful add-ons! So looking forward to tanking a dungeon once I get all of that set up!



Tank !!


----------



## Tad (Jun 30, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> Tank !!



 

I thought Shamans were my class, couldn't imagine anything better. Then just to try it out I rolled a Draenai Warrior.....and found out that my imagination had been lacking  

I finally figured out how to play him decently in Warsong Gulch last night, just need to go spend some honor and then dive back into dungeons. (although I should see what battlegrounds are like with better view distance and fps, too).


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jun 30, 2010)

My favorite two characters so far in my 1+ year of experience has been my Draenai Tankadin, and my Undead Warrior. I enjoy tanking, even if my brothers called me "Jeevo Jenkins" the first time I dungeoned with them.

Sad part is, having only played a year, and no close friends truly obsessed with the game, I had no clue what they meant at first. I was edumuhcated on the matter...


----------



## braindeadhead (Jun 30, 2010)

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Shandris&cn=Wildsea

need an elemental shaman for anything?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 30, 2010)

hells yeah! (ele is dps right? I'm don't play one, so I just wanted to make sure)  We have none at the moment. Our only Shamen is a healer and not active all the time... however, we're alliance.


----------



## Durin (Jul 12, 2010)

I think my priest is level 24 now. I am waiting to get get Lich King when my Druid makes level 55. Then I will make a Death Knight on your server. Only have 3 levels to go.


----------



## braindeadhead (Jul 15, 2010)

I decided to move my druid over... mostly because I didn't want to be a space goat... I'll pst someone when I'm over


----------



## braindeadhead (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone left in this guild?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 23, 2010)

braindeadhead said:


> Anyone left in this guild?



yeah, not many people have been on lately though.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 23, 2010)

Yup yup - still very much part of it. I just have been so busy with work that I haven't had even an hour a night to myself. I'm dying to get back online though, I really, really miss playing.


----------



## Hehe (Aug 9, 2010)

I think I'm going to make a character over there that sounds fun


----------



## Noir (Aug 10, 2010)

hooray for more members. I hop ever once in a while still but lately because of work my play time has gone down quite a bit sadly.


----------



## StarryEyed (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll probably make a char over on Tanaris. Probably a DK because that's the quickest way to farm up some gold to start off of. 
Can't wait till Cata comes out. Worgen ftw!


----------



## Caine (Sep 8, 2010)

Does anyone have a Cata Beta access? cause Worgen are so freakin OP! Especially as a rogue, I mean, Worgen Ropue with engineering? no one can get away from that!


----------



## Gspoon (Sep 8, 2010)

I am on the beta, I was at least until I just didn't want to play anymore. I didn't want to ruin the final project for me when the game comes out. I want to be surprised


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 3, 2010)

I got a beta invite the other day, downloading it now. 

I'm unsure about how far I'll poke around. I'd love to check some stuff out, but I definitely don't want to ruin the release. But, ultimately I couldn't resist the temptation to at least take a peek.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd love to run the beta, I'm really looking forward to seeing what's to come. I've copied my mage over to the PTR but I haven't really noticed a whole lot of difference other than the talent tree.


----------



## Tad (Oct 4, 2010)

I realized last week that my two main characters, at levels 60 and 64, were about to lose their 'top of the talent tree' abilities! (instead of getting at 60, will now get at something like 71). So now I'm desperately leveling my shaman so he doesn't lose his spirit wolves  I hope I get him there before 4.0.1 hits. ( I doubt I'll also get my warrior up, but his end of tree ability is more 'useful' than 'beloved')


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 4, 2010)

Is it hard for new players to start WoW? I'm thinking about getting into WoW after I graduate...because, ya know, I don't want it to interfere with my studies...Dimensions does that enough


----------



## Tad (Oct 4, 2010)

Very easy. I used the ten day free trial over the past Christmas holidays, and haven't looked back. 

there are really two components to the game, leveling your character from level 1 to (currently) 80 or (soon) 85, and the end game where there is lots and lots for max level characters to do. Some people think of leveling as just an annoyance on the way to playing the real game, but I've been enjoying just leveling various characters for over nine months, and have been thoroughly enjoying that.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 4, 2010)

It's official!!

December 7th. 

I've got days off saved, and ready to go! Now just need to pre-order.


----------



## Gspoon (Oct 4, 2010)

Yep! Cata will drop on the 7th!

Pre ordered my copy months and months ago, actually... when I pre ordered my SC2 copy as well.

I had been on the beta but decided to not play as much. Don't get me wrong! I love WoW and would love to see the new content, but I would prefer waiting for the final product.

From what I have played, I can honestly say is this: Cataclysm is FUN! A lot of fun! A tale and trip to behold! If you pick up cataclysm, you will NOT be disappointed.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 4, 2010)

Whee, three days after my bday! Who wants to buy it for me? :batting:


----------



## evilvampire (Oct 4, 2010)

Well damn... fellow WoW players LOL..... im not the only gamer on here after all.... 

I am on Twisted Nether personally..... 80 hunter, 80 rogue, 61 pally, 17 lock... you guys all seem like your on different servers ... damn LOL well anyways.... cool thread...


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 4, 2010)

Start a toon on Tanaris! Lol, we can always use tanks/healers.


----------



## evilvampire (Oct 5, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> Start a toon on Tanaris! Lol, we can always use tanks/healers.



I might have to do that!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 5, 2010)

Then see you there. 


Also, for anyone doing a pre-order, here's a coupon I found while poking around online: 

SHIP105

Free overnight shipping on the following games: World of WarCraft: Cataclysm, ... Act fast! Offers expire on 10.09.10.


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 6, 2010)

I played WoW for awhile and am thinking of getting back into it as it was fun, especially flying.  I'll have to read back a bit in the thread for guild info and such.


----------



## MissHoney (Oct 6, 2010)

Eeek! Fellow WoW'ers! I may have to roll something on this server. Can we mail BoA's cross server now?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 6, 2010)

MissHoney said:


> Eeek! Fellow WoW'ers! I may have to roll something on this server. Can we mail BoA's cross server now?



I dont think you can. You could always move one of your 80's cross server but then you'd have to pay the $25 fee.


----------



## MissHoney (Oct 6, 2010)

fatgirlflyin said:


> I dont think you can. You could always move one of your 80's cross server but then you'd have to pay the $25 fee.



That makes me sad. They really need to implement that. I may transfer something eventually. For now, I rolled a cute little draenei shammy. <3


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 6, 2010)

MissHoney said:


> That makes me sad. They really need to implement that. I may transfer something eventually. For now, I rolled a cute little draenei shammy. <3



I agree. BOA = Bind on Account. Its still your account no matter what server you're on! 

I'm waiting for Cata to come out so that I can roll a Worgen druid. Would kinda like to see all the new stuff from the beginning.


----------



## MissHoney (Oct 6, 2010)

I want a goblin. The females do the single ladies dance! Be still, my heart...


----------



## lucidbliss (Oct 12, 2010)

grr i hate patch day..... they make me sad...... but IM JOINING TO DAY ... I THINK IM JUST GONNA MAKE A DK AND LEVEL ... MAKE ME UH TANK .. AND I MIGHT MOVE MY HUNTER OVER.... GRRR 25 BUCKS ... THE FIRST MOVE SHOULD BE FREEEEEE ........AND I THINK THIS IS A BBW FRIENDLY BLIZZ ART 

View attachment ss1097.jpg


----------



## MissHoney (Oct 12, 2010)

I made a DK over there too, Lucid! Lemme know when you start and we can level together.
<3


----------



## lucidbliss (Oct 12, 2010)

MissHoney said:


> I made a DK over there too, Lucid! Lemme know when you start and we can level together.
> <3



sweet ... im gonna start tonight ... as son as the realms are up .... anyone else having problems


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 12, 2010)

lucidbliss said:


> sweet ... im gonna start tonight ... as son as the realms are up .... anyone else having problems



Welcome to Tuesday.

Especially with a patch of this magnitude (just shy of 5 gigs!), there's going to be significant downtime. Plus there's no doubt that there's going to be major server issues on account of the new content.

I don't really expect to be able to log in until tomorrow.


----------



## lucidbliss (Oct 12, 2010)

.... yeah tuesdays suck lol yeah i already dl the patch ... it only took me like 30 min ... .. i played a long time ago now im new the the whole battle.net log in ... took me a few days to get my account fixed if you guys want to message me your character names to add ill do it when i get to log in ... ; )


----------



## MissHoney (Oct 12, 2010)

I am supposed to raid tonight but that's kind of doubtful. If not, I'll meet you over there, Lucid.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 12, 2010)

MissHoney said:


> I am supposed to raid tonight but that's kind of doubtful. If not, I'll meet you over there, Lucid.



People who schedule raids on patch days deserve to wipe repeatedly if they're able to run it at all.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 12, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> People who schedule raids on patch days deserve to wipe repeatedly if they're able to run it at all.



LOL. I agree, but to put it less harshly... yeah, this is why a lot of raiding guilds never schedule raids on Tuesdays. lol


----------



## MissHoney (Oct 12, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> People who schedule raids on patch days deserve to wipe repeatedly if they're able to run it at all.



I agree with that. Unfortunately, 'tis not up to moi.


----------



## Tad (Oct 13, 2010)

To check out the new talents on one of my toons I jumped into Warsong Gulch. Enjoying the new ability of Shamans to use Ghost Wolf indoors I pull ahead of my team to make the first flag grab......then just as I was about to click on the flag everything froze.......didn't disconnect, just froze, couldn't see anything, etc. When I could finally get a response again I was standing in an empty flag room. Fortunately my side scored a few seconds later, and after a rather long wait their flag spawned again, and I was able to get the second cap. The other side must have been having their problems too, because I was able to get in for another capture, then got disconnected altogether. I logged back in, then not long afterward froze again. I finally wandered of to brush my teeth after waiting a couple of minutes, and when I came back the match was over, and I don't even know what happened.

So, lesson learned: don't try and do anything challenging on patch day!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm not sure I like the new talent tree for the mage. I use arcane mostly but it isn't seeming too mana efficient right now, so trying out fire. I topped out at 13k dps unbuffed but the rotation feels so awkward to me. I guess I will get used to it though! Haven't messed with my paladin or hunter at all, saving that headache for the weekend!


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 13, 2010)

fatgirlflyin said:


> I'm not sure I like the new talent tree for the mage. I use arcane mostly but it isn't seeming too mana efficient right now, so trying out fire.



Tip for arcane: When you're getting low on mana (~20%) you're doing way less damage with a full rotation of ABx4 + missiles than you would with a shorter rotation at 60% mana. Using Mage Armor helps you regen the mana and with a shorter rotation you won't be using so much of it.


----------



## Gspoon (Oct 20, 2010)

But at last, the whole of Azeroth will break!


----------



## evilvampire (Oct 24, 2010)

Uhm Alliance???? NOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo LOL....... I made a new toon and everything and just saw the guild was for allies..... have never owned an ally LOL.... im scared! LOL


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 24, 2010)

If you're on Tanaris and you're on the Horde side, you can always come join the guild I'm co-GM for.  It's not a BBW/FA specific guild, though. Still an awesome one.


----------



## evilvampire (Oct 24, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> If you're on Tanaris and you're on the Horde side, you can always come join the guild I'm co-GM for.  It's not a BBW/FA specific guild, though. Still an awesome one.



well all of my 80s are on Twisted Nether..... sucks to move them LOL.... yeh i have been a loner the past few months... i hate drama and shit LOL.... just like playing  whats your guild name?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 24, 2010)

Gamers Anonymous.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 24, 2010)

evilvampire said:


> well all of my 80s are on Twisted Nether..... sucks to move them LOL.... yeh i have been a loner the past few months... i hate drama and shit LOL.... just like playing  whats your guild name?



If you roll an allie, we're here. Small, just like playing, no tolerance for drama. 


Enjoy the game!!


----------



## Carrie (Oct 24, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> If you roll an allie, we're here. Small, just like playing, no tolerance for drama.


Plus we have tons of fun.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 24, 2010)

I kinda miss WOW


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 24, 2010)

Carrie said:


> Plus we have tons of fun.




And we're quite moronic. It's a requirement. If you can't laugh at this game and all the silly stuff that happens, or we cause to happen, well, ... we're probably not a good guild for that person.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 25, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> And we're quite moronic. It's a requirement. If you can't laugh at this game and all the silly stuff that happens, or we cause to happen, well, ... we're probably not a good guild for that person.



They are a good group, very fun to play the game with!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 25, 2010)

For anyone who happens to be looking for us, we've had a guild name revamp in honor of the expansion. Same great peeps and server, new great name. For anyone in the guild, you're still with us, nothing for you to do. Just a new name over your head. 


Join us, we're Fataclysm.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 25, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> For anyone who happens to be looking for us, we've had a guild name revamp in honor of the expansion. Same great peeps and server, new great name. For anyone in the guild, you're still with us, nothing for you to do. Just a new name over your head.
> 
> 
> Join us, we're Fataclysm.



Wait, we're able to change the guild name now?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 25, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> For anyone who happens to be looking for us, we've had a guild name revamp in honor of the expansion. Same great peeps and server, new great name. For anyone in the guild, you're still with us, nothing for you to do. Just a new name over your head.
> 
> 
> Join us, we're Fataclysm.



lmao. That's awesome.


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 25, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Wait, we're able to change the guild name now?



When you have an amazingly awesome Guild Leader, why, yes, yes, you can. 

Fataclysm....Cataclysm's biggest nightmare!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 27, 2010)

OMG I love that guild name.


----------



## Gspoon (Oct 27, 2010)

I am excited to play with everyone again


----------



## Carrie (Oct 28, 2010)

Yay! Peeps are starting to trickle back! :bounce:


----------



## Tad (Oct 28, 2010)

Carrie said:


> Yay! Peeps are starting to trickle back! :bounce:



I think the active playing is picking up all over. You can feel the difference with how things are selling in the AH. I'm pretty sure it is more people playing in general, and I think maybe a surge of alts being leveled under the new talent trees too.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 29, 2010)

finally... 

View attachment kingslayer.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 30, 2010)

Grats! 

Our guild is finally on the LK... hopefully we'll down him in short order.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 30, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Grats!
> 
> Our guild is finally on the LK... hopefully we'll down him in short order.



Thanks! Its a really fun fight, now I just gotta work on getting the title for one of my alts.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 30, 2010)

fatgirlflyin said:


> Thanks! Its a really fun fight, now I just gotta work on getting the title for one of my alts.



Woot woot!  Should be easy with the great players you guys have.


----------



## Tad (Nov 9, 2010)

Having good fun dealing with the outbreak of elementals, with my various toons. First time I've been around the game for any of these 'one time only' events, so I'm probably overly excited 

(also helps that a co-worker gave me a pretty good video card, after one of his systems blew up, so for the first time I'm seeing the amount of detail they put into the world--it is far more spectacular than I had realized! The cultist quests kept getting put on hold while I stopped to admire some facet of Orgrimar or Stormwind that I'd not really seen before)


----------



## braindeadhead (Nov 9, 2010)

I have two 80's on the server. I left the guild because no one was ever on. Could I get a re-invite since people are playing again?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 9, 2010)

i started to play again about a month ago and was leveling my mage but then unexpected events happened and i moved back to jersey. so i'll be back in a month or so when i get my new computer.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 9, 2010)

Question: Is there still a lack of tanks and healers in game?


----------



## Tad (Nov 9, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Question: Is there still a lack of tanks and healers in game?



I think it depends on context. For leveling, tanks still seem to be rarest, followed by healers. At game end I'm not so sure that is the case (raids use a lower proportion of tanks in particular), but I'm not there yet. Also, may vary from server to server, etc.


----------



## CrankySpice (Nov 9, 2010)

braindeadhead said:


> I have two 80's on the server. I left the guild because no one was ever on. Could I get a re-invite since people are playing again?



Sure! Just whisper any guild member in-game for an invite -- and remember we changed our name to Fataclysm. 



Sasquatch! said:


> Question: Is there still a lack of tanks and healers in game?



Yep, DPS still outnumbers heals and tanks in the game overall, at least on our server. 

Currently, we have just one tank and one healer that play regularly in our guild - we have a couple of other tanks that play infrequently and one other healer who plays rarely. So we are most in need of heals, although we welcome anyone to join us on Tanaris!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 9, 2010)

Last week, I was passing a kidney stone. In my fever induced craziness that night, I somehow update my iPhone. It was a disaster in that I backed absolutely nothing up and lost it all, and I didn't delete my authenticator properly and am now locked out of the game. :/ I need to get this fixed, I'm itching to play my paladin againnnnnnn!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 9, 2010)

Noooo, omg, that would kill me. lol. 

By the way - kidney stones suuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. I thought I was going to DIE when I had the first and only one I've ever had.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 10, 2010)

supersoup said:


> Last week, I was passing a kidney stone. In my fever induced craziness that night, I somehow update my iPhone. It was a disaster in that I backed absolutely nothing up and lost it all, and I didn't delete my authenticator properly and am now locked out of the game. :/ I need to get this fixed, I'm itching to play my paladin againnnnnnn!!



Soup, you can have them remove the authenticator. I couldn't access an account because the authenticator was on my ex's ipod and I just contacted them with the account and payment information and they removed it right away.


----------



## Durin (Nov 10, 2010)

I have not played on Tanaris for a while but I will look forward to returning and playing my Priest.


----------



## Gspoon (Nov 13, 2010)

I am gonna need to get back into the guild! Fataclysm is a great name for a guild in Cataclysm!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 13, 2010)

If any of you ever feel the urge to roll a Horde toon, please let me know. lol. We are having a hard time finding reliable raid heals. Frustrating. On the Lich King... so close... and yet so far. lol

Edited to say: My guild is not a fatty one. Just a general laid-back raiding guild with a fatty (me) as co-GM.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 15, 2010)

Tier 11 set previews are out:

http://www.mmo-champion.com/content...1-All-Races-Classes-Preview-MMO-Report-Comics

I WANT THAT FUCKING MAGE SET. Holy damn.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 15, 2010)

I think we have the worst of all of them. Booo.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 15, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> I think we have the worst of all of them. Booo.



Firelord elemental faceplate is fucking awesome. Dunno what you've been smoking.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 15, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Tier 11 set previews are out:
> 
> http://www.mmo-champion.com/content...1-All-Races-Classes-Preview-MMO-Report-Comics
> 
> I WANT THAT FUCKING MAGE SET. Holy damn.


Lock one looks badass. Love


----------



## burtonboardrline (Nov 18, 2010)

I havent played WoW in a while, but I may start playing it again over winter break when cataclysm comes out. I would probably make a new character, so I could make it on tanaris or whatever server you guys play on. And I prefer to heal or tank usually, especially because its in demand, so I wouldnt mind making a healer, id probably end up making a paladin so i could do all 3 or a druid maybe. But i do prefer horde, is there a horde guild of dims people too? I noticed bigbeautifulme's post said she was looking for horde healers. And I only really read the first post and the last page of this thread so sorry if i missed something important. But I would like to join a guild that is casual yet raids on a regular basis like once a week.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 18, 2010)

No, there's not a horde-side Dims guild anymore, sadly. But you're welcome to join ours, especially if you're a well-geared healer. We're on the LK fight and trying to get it done before Cata.


----------



## burtonboardrline (Nov 18, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> No, there's not a horde-side Dims guild anymore, sadly. But you're welcome to join ours, especially if you're a well-geared healer. We're on the LK fight and trying to get it done before Cata.



well I wont be playing with you guys before cataclysm. I will probably get it around the time it comes out, and make a new character on your server and guild, I can make a healer. It will take time to level up obviously but I will gladly be a healer for the guild. Idk if you guys do regular raids, but I am (at least currently) available mostly during weeknights. I visit my gf on weekends so that wouldnt work, but over break I can be on a lot and next semester when I find out my schedule Ill let you know what its like. What server are you on?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 18, 2010)

Tanaris. 


That sounds great. We have a regular 10 man Wed/Thurs nights and a 25 man (which it sounds like you couldn't make) Sat/Sun.


----------



## burtonboardrline (Nov 18, 2010)

My main is a tank, so I'm really only used to tanking in raids. I have healed in a 25 man once and i was just really confused and had never used healbot before. I guess I will need practice with healbot, im sure its easy once you get the hang of it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 18, 2010)

Most likely. I plan on leveling a healer... eventually. I just love playing my main (dps).


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 21, 2010)

Earned Glory of the Icecrown Raider tonight and got this spiffy new mount! 

View attachment newmount.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 21, 2010)

fatgirlflyin said:


> Earned Glory of the Icecrown Raider tonight and got this spiffy new mount!



ENVY......


----------



## Gspoon (Nov 22, 2010)

4.0.3a coming out on Tuesday! Here comes the Shattering!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 22, 2010)

Gspoon said:


> 4.0.3a coming out on Tuesday! Here comes the Shattering!



I've heard that it's likely coming this week, but I've also heard that it might not. Especially since Thanksgiving is on Thursday, and a patch with major changes is going to be hell on customer service (as usual) when people have issues with it (as always happens with patches). Since the holiday's this week, chances are Blizz customer service will be kind of light on workers, so they might want to hold off until next week.

Personally, I hope it's not this week, because I'm _almost_ done with the Scepter of the Shifting Sands chain- I just need a little more time.


----------



## Tad (Nov 22, 2010)

fatgirlflyin said:


> Earned Glory of the Icecrown Raider tonight and got this spiffy new mount!



Sweet! You'll be flying into Cataclysm in style :bow:

I've almost finished all the vanilla quests that I wanted to get done before the world gets re-made.....although if I have time tonight, I'm sure I'll find some more to do--it is a big world!


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 22, 2010)

Giving a trial a go, can't whisper to Fataclysm members who aren't on my friends list


----------



## Tad (Nov 22, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> Giving a trial a go, can't whisper to Fataclysm members who aren't on my friends list



The trial really limits your interactions with others (can't send or recieve items, join guilds, use auction house, etc).


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 22, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> Giving a trial a go, can't whisper to Fataclysm members who aren't on my friends list



Sweet!!! We can come find you I think, not sure if we can group and I know we can't trade but we can at least show you fun stuff and all. .


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 22, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> Sweet!!! We can come find you I think, not sure if we can group and I know we can't trade but we can at least show you fun stuff and all. .



Sounds good, I'm Nasheim on Tanaris


----------



## Tad (Nov 23, 2010)

In case anyone else was holding out on buying the now 'old' expansions.....the Blizzard store now has Burning Crusade for $5, and Wrath of the Litch King for $10. 

(although, I'm _guessing_ those do not include a month of play time, which normally expansions do, so not quite as good a deal as it sounds. But still, it makes the cost of upgrading in order to buy Wrath a whole lot more tolerable!)

So, yay, my shaman is no longer stuck at 70!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 23, 2010)

Tad said:


> In case anyone else was holding out on buying the now 'old' expansions.....the Blizzard store now has Burning Crusade for $5, and Wrath of the Litch King for $10.
> 
> (although, I'm _guessing_ those do not include a month of play time, which normally expansions do, so not quite as good a deal as it sounds. But still, it makes the cost of upgrading in order to buy Wrath a whole lot more tolerable!)
> 
> So, yay, my shaman is no longer stuck at 70!



ah wow that's a good deal. I had planned on upgrading my sister's account for christmas, this makes it even better.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, so much for finishing the Scepter of the Shifting Sands quest chain. Five years later I was finally able to start it... weeks before it was gone.


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm kind of torn on giving the full game a go. One one hand I find the social aspect quite appealing on the other I've found the trial soul crushingly boring (although the gimped interaction is probably a big part of why I find it so boring). How many lame quests do I have to deal with before things get fun?


----------



## burtonboardrline (Nov 23, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> I'm kind of torn on giving the full game a go. One one hand I find the social aspect quite appealing on the other I've found the trial soul crushingly boring (although the gimped interaction is probably a big part of why I find it so boring). How many lame quests do I have to deal with before things get fun?



well getting to 80 does take a long time (usually, if you are a casual gamer and not an addict). It involves lots of quests, but the quests usually get more fun and then when dungeons come into play thats a lot more fun. It can be tedious but you will probably get used to it and along the way its nice because you get new spells and abilities and stuff. But if you buy the game you have to be prepared to spend lots of time just leveling up before playing endgame content.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 24, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> I'm kind of torn on giving the full game a go. One one hand I find the social aspect quite appealing on the other I've found the trial soul crushingly boring (although the gimped interaction is probably a big part of why I find it so boring). How many lame quests do I have to deal with before things get fun?



Remember too that many of the new quests and all aren't up and running yet - not sure how many starter areas are "done" at this point. 


But yeah, the first 20-30 levels are a little like that - gets way more fun when you start dungeons and stuff. And yes, you're missing a lot of the social stuff being on trial - it limits you quite a bit.


----------



## CrankySpice (Nov 24, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> I'm kind of torn on giving the full game a go. One one hand I find the social aspect quite appealing on the other I've found the trial soul crushingly boring (although the gimped interaction is probably a big part of why I find it so boring). How many lame quests do I have to deal with before things get fun?



At the very least, you can join us on Vent -- there's usually a few of us on there at night and it can be quite....entertaining. Also, some of us have lower level alts with whom you can play - I have a level 18 mage and a level 28 rogue. (And level 80 Paladin, Hunter & Death Knight...and a level 71 Shaman...and waaaay too much time on my hands, obviously.)


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll probably be rolling a lowbie too- human hunter, just because. I'll name him some version of Aragorn and huntard this shit up.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 24, 2010)

Yup, I'm toying with starting a shaman, but struggling with race choices. 

So we can have lowbie nights once Cat is out.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 24, 2010)

SO MANY THINGS TO SEE.

Oh, and Horatio Laine is a central questgiver for a long-ass chain in Westfall, doing an investigation on the double homicide (and single horse-icide) of the Fulbrows and Old Blanchy (R.I.P. ). Has some pretty awesomely bad one-liners, and I've only done about half of it so far.


----------



## Tad (Nov 24, 2010)

My experience on the first day of 4.0.3a.

1) Log into one of my horde shamans, last seen in Orgrimar. He's now in the graveyard outside the city, no problem, I was anyway planning on taking the zeppelin to Thunder Bluff to look at the updated scenery. Hey, where did the zeppelin tower go? Finally ask a guard, it is now inside the city. Run laps around the city until I find my way into the tower, but enjoy the more colorful and detailed graphics in the process. Catch the zeppelin, stand right up in the bow to see things better. Finger twitches, fall off zeppelin, remember parachute cloak in time not to die. Head to Ratchet, find colorful boat tied up to the riverbank, but nothing happening there. Get to Ratchet, place seems not to have changed, log out.

2) Log into my Drainei shaman, last seen in Light's Hope Chapel in the Eastern Plaguelands. He does not seem to be in a graveyard, in fact I've never seen the location he is in now. After some running around and talking with NPC, I realize it is part of the death knight starting area, in some sort of fortress high in the air. Can't find a flight master, and hearth stone has re-set from Light's Hope Chapel to the Drainei capital, which would be inconvenient. Finally jump, do not have a parachute cloak, so die. Try to run to corpse, but died in hills that cannot be climbed. Return to graveyard, rez, manage to ride to the re-built Light's Hope Chapel without major incidents despite resurection sickness. It has been fortified! But EPL are now a lower level zone, find the flightmaster and fly away, then log out.

3) Check my horde auction alt in Thunder Bluff. She is where she is expected (gy outside city). Return to the city, it looks almost exactly the same as always. Log out after finding the AH is rather lacklustre.

4) Log into my other horde shaman, who is in Outlands. He is right where I left him, not in a graveyard. I guess Deathwing didn't torch Outlands? Nothing really new there, so log off again after re-setting his talents.

5) Create a Gnome Priest. Run around having a total blast until I realize I should have been in bed half an hour ago, and reluctantly log out.

In summary, some transition roughness, some places changed in very cool ways while others seem essentially untouched, new gnome starting area is rather rail-roaded, but still fairly fun.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 24, 2010)

Tad said:


> 1) Log into one of my horde shamans, last seen in Orgrimar. He's now in the graveyard outside the city, no problem, I was anyway planning on taking the zeppelin to Thunder Bluff to look at the updated scenery. Hey, where did the zeppelin tower go? Finally ask a guard, it is now inside the city. Run laps around the city until I find my way into the tower, but enjoy the more colorful and detailed graphics in the process. Catch the zeppelin, stand right up in the bow to see things better. Finger twitches, fall off zeppelin, remember parachute cloak in time not to die. Head to Ratchet, find colorful boat tied up to the riverbank, but nothing happening there. Get to Ratchet, place seems not to have changed, log out.
> 
> 2) Log into my Drainei shaman, last seen in Light's Hope Chapel in the Eastern Plaguelands. He does not seem to be in a graveyard, in fact I've never seen the location he is in now. After some running around and talking with NPC, I realize it is part of the death knight starting area, in some sort of fortress high in the air. Can't find a flight master, and hearth stone has re-set from Light's Hope Chapel to the Drainei capital, which would be inconvenient. Finally jump, do not have a parachute cloak, so die. Try to run to corpse, but died in hills that cannot be climbed. Return to graveyard, rez, manage to ride to the re-built Light's Hope Chapel without major incidents despite resurection sickness. It has been fortified! But EPL are now a lower level zone, find the flightmaster and fly away, then log out.
> 
> ...



If you're in Azeroth I think that you generally would find yourself in the GY nearest where you logged out before the patch, because of the massive geographical changes. Even inside most of the cities things have shifted in one way or another, so rather than have you log in inside of a wall where there's a building that wasn't there before, you just got moved. Hearthstones seem to be set to your racial capital, too, which is a good idea despite the inconvenience.

This wouldn't affect Outlands and Northrend, though, because those two areas are relatively untouched by Deathwing. Unless he was able to fit through the Dark Portal, he won't be touching the remnants of Draenor, and its denizens should have the relative peace that they've known since the end of BC. Likewise with Northrend- fairly distant from the Maelstrom and the various areas that Deathwing has ravaged, and the only thing there that is likely to interest him at all is Dalaran, since the Alliance and Horde have for the most part built only small settlements during the campaigns against Arthas, Malygos, and Yogg-Saron. Nothing like the juicy targets like Stormwind.


----------



## burtonboardrline (Nov 24, 2010)

if the information i found is correct then worgen cant be paladins so I guess ill be making a druid (tree). Though I noticed on the talent trees the tree form only lasts like 30 (or 40) seconds with a 3 minute cooldown  idk what thats about


----------



## Carrie (Nov 24, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> Yup, I'm toying with starting a shaman, but struggling with race choices.
> 
> So we can have lowbie nights once Cat is out.


Oooh, yes, let's do this! Can't wait to start my worgen rogue.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 24, 2010)

Carrie said:


> Oooh, yes, let's do this! Can't wait to start my worgen rogue.



Worgen 'lock will be ready and willing.

His name, already picked out, is Worgenzevon.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 24, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> His name, already picked out, is Worgenzevon.


<3 

That is all.


----------



## Tad (Nov 25, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Worgen 'lock will be ready and willing.
> 
> His name, already picked out, is Worgenzevon.



But how do you equip a chinese menu?


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Nov 27, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> Yup, I'm toying with starting a shaman, but struggling with race choices.
> 
> So we can have lowbie nights once Cat is out.



Ummm...worgen? So we can have a wolfpack?

Gonna roll a worgen something - what do we need? A tank? I can go warrior...


----------



## burtonboardrline (Nov 28, 2010)

i plan on making a worgen druid (resto) so i can be the group healer if we all level up together or whatever.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 28, 2010)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Ummm...worgen? So we can have a wolfpack?
> 
> Gonna roll a worgen something - what do we need? A tank? I can go warrior...




You can only be a dwarf or draenai for Shammy - soooo, yeah. Boo.

We can always use tanks and healers, so tank it up lady.


----------



## CrankySpice (Nov 28, 2010)

I will believe I have died and gone to heaven if we get another healer in our midst. And then that other healer can resurrect me. Yays!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 28, 2010)

CrankySpice said:


> I will believe I have died and gone to heaven if we get another healer in our midst. And then that other healer can resurrect me. Yays!



I don't think it's ever going to happen, man. We'll have to try to recruit. C'mon people - come be our healer!!!


----------



## burtonboardrline (Nov 29, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> I don't think it's ever going to happen, man. We'll have to try to recruit. C'mon people - come be our healer!!!



maybe you missed my post?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 29, 2010)

burtonboardrline said:


> maybe you missed my post?




I didn't, but you'd said earlier you were planning to play Horde, had a convo with Ginny about it, etc... Our guild is Alli, so I'd counted you out on that one.


----------



## burtonboardrline (Nov 29, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> I didn't, but you'd said earlier you were planning to play Horde, had a convo with Ginny about it, etc... Our guild is Alli, so I'd counted you out on that one.



I usually play horde but I was planning on making a worgen druid (resto) to play with you guys


----------



## Ash (Nov 29, 2010)

My druid (boomkin) has been resurrected, and I'm overwhelmed. Must spend some time re-learning things. Plus, I really should work on healing. Now that everything is different I don't feel quite as handicapped. 

I watched Bandy work on leveling a baby over the weekend, though, and the new low level content is pretty awesome and different. Definitely up for lowbie nights.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 29, 2010)

burtonboardrline said:


> I usually play horde but I was planning on making a worgen druid (resto) to play with you guys




Sweet - we'll be there!


----------



## thekidstable (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello,
Im normally play horde on a different server but I remember this thread back when it was Ice Cream Citadel, and well I've just rolled a pally to play with yall.
The toon is "Zaft" (from 'zaftig' of course!) and so yeah I look forward to playing with yall C:

(cant guarantee i wont be on and off sporadically though, my guilds currently going for hlk (last chance omg))


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 30, 2010)

Firefly reference FTW


----------



## Deven (Nov 30, 2010)

I tried playing with you guys, but I just can't bring myself to level an ally. I just can't. Though, at this point, I thought of faction changing for a week so I can kick Garrosh in his stupid potato head. I hate Garrosh. Plus, I can't leave my gays. I'm part of Taint, the largest LBGT guild. If you know any 18+ GLBT gamers that feel outcasted in WoW, send em my way. Taint is great at making anyone feel at home.

If Garrosh continues pissing me off, I'll faction/server change one of my 80's to come raid with you guys.

And on the whole Deathwing Outlands thing: I don't get why there were elemental rifts in the Outlands during the world events (though watching the Fel Reaver get stuck in a bugged out rift was amusing.) The last Deathwing had been seen was in the Twisting Nether when Draenor was being destroyed. He fell/jumped, as well as Turalyon and Alleria Windrunner (Sylvanas' sister.) I think we may see Alleria and Turalyon in Cataclysm: Sylvanas, even though the Forsaken are seeing opposition from the other members of the Horde, needs some storyline, and having her long missing sister, who dedicated her life to destroying the Horde, come back and find her sister as a leader of the Horde. Though, I was also hopeful they'd do something with the lost crown of Lorderon, the one that fell of King Terenas' head as Arthas killed him.

Don't mind me, I'm a lore geek.:blush:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 30, 2010)

If you just can't get over that whole faction thing, there's always my guild 

(I know, I know, shameless self-promotion. Sorry! )


----------



## burtonboardrline (Dec 1, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> If you just can't get over that whole faction thing, there's always my guild
> 
> (I know, I know, shameless self-promotion. Sorry! )



what is your guild? is it on the same server?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 1, 2010)

burtonboardrline said:


> what is your guild? is it on the same server?



Actually I think the Dims guild is on another server now? I could be wrong. My guild is on Tanaris.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 1, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Actually I think the Dims guild is on another server now? I could be wrong. My guild is on Tanaris.



No, we're still on Failnaris.


----------



## Caine (Dec 1, 2010)

I miss you guys when I DID play on tanaris but I'm stickin it out on my low low pop server of Haomarush. Still, I gotta ask if anyone else has done it but how many of you have had a chance to do the Redridge chain of aiding Rambo?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 1, 2010)

Caine said:


> I miss you guys when I DID play on tanaris but I'm stickin it out on my low low pop server of Haomarush. Still, I gotta ask if anyone else has done it but how many of you have had a chance to do the Redridge chain of aiding Rambo?



I did it, it was a fun little quest chain.


----------



## CrankySpice (Dec 1, 2010)

thekidstable said:


> Hello,
> Im normally play horde on a different server but I remember this thread back when it was Ice Cream Citadel, and well I've just rolled a pally to play with yall.
> The toon is "Zaft" (from 'zaftig' of course!) and so yeah I look forward to playing with yall C:
> 
> (cant guarantee i wont be on and off sporadically though, my guilds currently going for hlk (last chance omg))



I'll add you to my friend's list so I can throw you an invite if I see you on. My main's name is Pleth. My alts are too numerous to name, but I don't spend much time on them, except for the shaman I'm desperately trying to get to 80 before Cat falls....her name, interestingly enough, is ZaZaZaftig.


----------



## burtonboardrline (Dec 1, 2010)

well I am going to be making a worgen and a goblin, so maybe I could join both, but the goblin wouldnt be heals, hed probably be some kind of dps (I am thinking mage)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 1, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> No, we're still on Failnaris.



Oh, okay, good.  We should totally do something together sometime, all of us.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 1, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oh, okay, good.  We should totally do something together sometime, all of us.



You on Alliance side?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 1, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> You on Alliance side?



Yeah, I guess our only choices are really 1) gesture at each other in Dal and 2) kill each other in bgs/arenas. lol


----------



## Caine (Dec 2, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yeah, I guess our only choices are really 1) gesture at each other in Dal and 2) kill each other in bgs/arenas. lol



Its all about the Alliance, BBM, sides, at BlizzCon this year, I had to represent for my alliance faction friends! too many gooddamn horde players lol

Anyways, what guild are you all in or has the BBW / FA guild fallen apart?


----------



## Gspoon (Dec 2, 2010)

Just made a shaman on Tanaris (Horde Side named Lovedoctor), so if you see me on there, gimme a wave. Or say "Hey, level up your Paladin/Priest/What ever and help me do this instance"


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 2, 2010)

The Alli Tanaris guild is Fataclysm.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 3, 2010)

Gspoon said:


> Just made a shaman on Tanaris (Horde Side named Lovedoctor), so if you see me on there, gimme a wave. Or say "Hey, level up your Paladin/Priest/What ever and help me do this instance"



Yay!  I shall keep an eye out.


----------



## Caine (Dec 3, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> The Alli Tanaris guild is Fataclysm.



Awesome! I look forward to rejoining the fold of Dims players


----------



## Deven (Dec 6, 2010)

One word for tonight: CATACLYSM!!!!!

I'm sooo excited. Like, I could squee myself to death excited. I'm such a nerd.

Anyone else going to be up for the release? It's being released at 3AM my time, so I'm planning on a nap. I can't wait to fly in Old World, I can't wait to see Hyjal, Uldum, and the Maelstrom. 

I have my plushie windrider cub next to me, a big batch of sweet tea brewing, TV dinners in the fridge, and some Sweet Tea Vodka for the "cooldown, relax time for bed."

Anyone else ready to finally see Deathwing? If he hasn't nuked you already


----------



## Tad (Dec 6, 2010)

DevenDoom said:


> Anyone else ready to finally see Deathwing? If he hasn't nuked you already



Why won't he come kill any of my toons? I want to be roasted by a world-destroying dragon!

I was actually more excited by the 4.0.1 changes and the shattering than for Cata itself. None of my many toons are max level yet (I love leveling alts!) so not going into the new territories, and even I can tell that I already have too many alts, and I haven't even started some of the ones I was planning, so not making a goblin or worgen right away.

But having said that, I did pre-buy the digital download, and will attempt to log in some time tomorrow


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Dec 8, 2010)

Female worgen...disappoint me. Cartoony puppies with eyeshadow.

Oh, well; sticking to draenei and dwarves Ally-side, then.

And yeah, I was also a lot more excited about the patch than about the xpack itself.


----------



## MissHoney (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm in love with female Goblins and the starter zone. Omg...
<3


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 8, 2010)

MissHoney said:


> I'm in love with female Goblins and the starter zone. Omg...
> <3



I am leveling from 80-85 with someone and he won't be available tonight so was thinking about starting my goblin. Glad to hear the starter zone is fun!


----------



## hots_towel (Dec 8, 2010)

damn i gotta wait for a free realm change to come out if i wanna join you guys. a guild with fellow FA's and BBWs sounds like my kinda guild


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 9, 2010)

I need to sleep. Thank God I'm on vacation to do this or I'd be in tears. 

I got my cooking maxed last night, fishing is now done - so only thing besides questing to lose myself in for hours is archaology. Hopefully I can get to bed before 2 tomorrow. I'm my own worst enemy. 

New dungeons are so fun!


----------



## Tad (Dec 9, 2010)

I was home sick yesterday (honestly!), and between naps I did end up starting a goblin, so much for me not using any of the new content right away!

The goblin starting quests are fun, but at level 11 it is still a rail-road straight series of quests, no room for choice or variety. I'm not sure that I'd choose to level a second goblin (or more properly, if I did it would only be because I really wanted another goblin, not to explore things more), even if the first one has been fairly fun. To me the best parts so far:
- That the goblin hot-rod has controls for the horn and radio, although they have absolutely no impact on the game, they are purely for fun 
- The ideas that come from drinking kaja-kola....."Spoon sharpeners!"
- "Town-in-a-box"


----------



## hots_towel (Dec 10, 2010)

who are the guild leaders? this way i kno who to talk to about getting an invite


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 10, 2010)

You can msg Pleth, Andelusia, Horan, - although pretty much anyone. We'll ask you how you know about the guild, etc... just tell us your name, your Dims ID, etc.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Dec 12, 2010)

Spooon! Stop playing hooky on the horde and come back into the folds, err fold!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Dec 12, 2010)

HeatherBBW said:


> Spooon! Stop playing hooky on the horde and come back into the folds, err fold!



Hmm that sounded kinda creepy instead of cute.  

.... Come back to the fat side!

Better and possibly more persuasive?


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 12, 2010)

Hell, I'd love to be welcomed into someone's folds now and then.

That's it, I'm rolling a hordie.


----------



## Deven (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh my God, I think I'm in love with Uldum. That zone is gorgeous. I love Ancient Egypt, and having a statue of Anubis is the way to my heart...:wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 12, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Hell, I'd love to be welcomed into someone's folds now and then.
> 
> That's it, I'm rolling a hordie.



ROFL! You know where to find me if you want a guild!


----------



## Gspoon (Dec 16, 2010)

I was thinking of making a Worgen Warlock on the Ally Side... though, I will need to xfer a toon off of my server to do so. Perhaps I shall do that after jury duty


----------



## evilvampire (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok.... so havent been able to get Cata yet how is it? I did go to Orgimar and it looked different without buying the expansion. Hopefully soon! Horde for the win! hahah


----------



## Deven (Dec 19, 2010)

evilvampire said:


> Horde for the win! hahah



With the exception of the Stupid Potatohead we now have for a Horde leader (yes, I mean Garrosh,) I love the new Orgrimmar. 

The Cataclysm rocks. There is a LOT of phasing, zones ontop of other zones, especially in Hyjal. I found the underwater zone Vashijr to be a little tedious, even with the underwater mount you get. Uldum is by far my favorite zone.


----------



## Tad (Dec 20, 2010)

evilvampire said:


> Ok.... so havent been able to get Cata yet how is it? I did go to Orgimar and it looked different without buying the expansion. Hopefully soon! Horde for the win! hahah



Without buying Cata you can't level beyond 80, make a goblin or worgen, or fly in the 'old world.' But everything else is there....new geography, new quests, new race/class combinations, etc. So lot's to enjoy even without having bought it


----------



## braindeadhead (Dec 20, 2010)

I just went the through the new Foresaken starting zone quest and its fantastic. If you like lore level a forsaken at least through Hillsbad. Its a creepy story and the human garden was really unsettling.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 20, 2010)

Just published an article about some of the old faces we're seeing again in Cataclysm. There's another that I'm almost done with that should be up in a few days, but here's the one that's done:

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/6137226/world_of_warcraft_cataclysm_faces_new.html?cat=19


----------



## Gspoon (Jan 30, 2011)

If you see me in Tol Barad, do your best NOT to kill me, and I will return the favor!

So far, how does everyone like this expansion? I think it's great and is bringing back the tough fights like in Vanilla or TBC.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 30, 2011)

Gspoon said:


> If you see me in Tol Barad, do your best NOT to kill me, and I will return the favor!
> 
> So far, how does everyone like this expansion? I think it's great and is bringing back the tough fights like in Vanilla or TBC.




I'm enjoying it, have downed a few raid bosses and got a bit of gear. I like that I have to actually think about what I'm doing and what part it plays in the raid as a whole. No more standing there and mashing the 1 button.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah, knowing your role and doing it have been necessary in raiding even in Wrath. LK was no cake walk without a tuned in group - so I love to see that things are just as challenging. 

I'm really enjoying the expansion a lot, and love the new dungeons... dying sucks, but when you learn and conquer it's an amazing feeling. Glad for the challenge.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 30, 2011)

Gspoon said:


> If you see me in Tol Barad, do your best NOT to kill me, and I will return the favor!



Hahaha... oops.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 30, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Hahaha... oops.



Bahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Tad (Jan 31, 2011)

Out of all the changes, the one that I've ended up liking best, I think, is the change in battle ground brackets to five levels from ten (combined with access to a lot of BGs at lower level than pre-patch). I love battle grounds, I love leveling alts, and now they can spend more of their time in more battlegrounds, making me all    I keep spending this much time in them and I might actually get half decent at PVP some day!

(OK, probably not, but a guy can dream.....)


----------



## Deacone (Feb 13, 2011)

is anyone on Silvermoon?

Lvl 85 mage. I'm VERY bored in my guild :/


----------



## The Fez (Feb 17, 2011)

I've got a few characters on Silvermoon but haven't played on there in aaaages. On Saurfang most of the time now.

Also most people on here are from across the pond so play the US servers


----------



## Dmitra (Feb 18, 2011)

I was going to make a char or two on Tanaris but one of my old guildmates from EQ2 and past WoW time contacted me and I went back to laggy old Aggramar. I'm really enjoying the new Catalysm stuff and can't wait to get smooshed by Deathwing.


----------



## Deven (Mar 10, 2011)

Taking a second to rant:

I hate this raid lockout system! I am running 2 10 mans along with doing a 25 because my group is so split. W.T.F?!?! I don't want a video game to become a second job, but this is insane. One 10 is associated with my 25, the other is not. And, of course, I'm an officer in my 25, but they keep sitting me or asking me to bring my healer because I'm flexible. But then I lose karma, and then my main doesn't get geared, and they sit my main because of her low dps and it's becoming this endless cycle where all I do is freaking heal....

And then there's the alliance on my server. I wish they'd blow up Stormwind (just on my server.)

And on that note:

VICTORY FOR SYLVANAS!


----------



## Gspoon (Mar 25, 2011)

For the first time in over 4 years. I have canceled my sub.

The trouble is, is that I am not sure if I plan to come back. I recently have not had the urge to play for almost 2 weeks. I am not sure if the game has changed so drastically that I just do not find the fun in the game anymore or I am just losing my attraction to it.

Regardless, I hope everyone is enjoying their time on WoW


----------



## Tad (Mar 25, 2011)

Gspoon said:


> For the first time in over 4 years. I have canceled my sub.
> 
> The trouble is, is that I am not sure if I plan to come back. I recently have not had the urge to play for almost 2 weeks. I am not sure if the game has changed so drastically that I just do not find the fun in the game anymore or I am just losing my attraction to it.
> 
> Regardless, I hope everyone is enjoying their time on WoW



Hey, anything will get old after a while, and yah, sometimes changes actually emphasize that, if they don't change any of the fundamentals (they break you out of a comfortable routine, but don't really make things new). I hope you find some other hobby that brings you as much fun!

(and 4 years is a long time...I've only played a little over a year, and I'm detecting the first signs of burn-out. There are still lots of things I've not done, that should keep me going for a good while still, but.....the end will come some day)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 26, 2011)

Same thing happened to me post-cata, and many others. You are not alone!


Gspoon said:


> For the first time in over 4 years. I have canceled my sub.
> 
> The trouble is, is that I am not sure if I plan to come back. I recently have not had the urge to play for almost 2 weeks. I am not sure if the game has changed so drastically that I just do not find the fun in the game anymore or I am just losing my attraction to it.
> 
> Regardless, I hope everyone is enjoying their time on WoW


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 18, 2011)

Considering taking my mage and going horde since two of the main raiders that I run with are leaving. We are currently stuck on Cho'gall and Nefarion and I'm not sure that we are going to get any further after losing two people (one of them being raid leader).

Anyone know of a good raiding guild on the horde side? Any opinions on what race I should choose? I'm kinda leaning towards goblin...


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 18, 2011)

fatgirlflyin said:


> Anyone know of a good raiding guild on the horde side? Any opinions on what race I should choose? I'm kinda leaning towards goblin...



UNDEAD...FEMALE!!! I LOVE them!! Their laugh is so hilarious. For some reason the Undead make me sooo happy.

But, I'm a traitor -- I stopped playing when Cata came out and jumped on the Rift wagon. BUT, the prodigal daughter is going back. This is the last month I will be playing Rift. I'm going back to WoW. Besides, I heard the Undead can be hunters now? My favorite class!


----------



## Tad (Apr 18, 2011)

How did you like Rift? 

(I'm looking for a free-to-play RPG for my 13 year old son, something we could play together at times (I'm a WoW player and he's dabbled on my account (allowed up to age 13), but we can't play together there). He played some D&D online, but you can't save in the middle of the dungeons in that one, which makes it a bad fit for fixed and limited computer time. It sounds like Rifts has some interesting points, but I'll take anyone's suggestions)


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 18, 2011)

Tad said:


> How did you like Rift?
> 
> (I'm looking for a free-to-play RPG for my 13 year old son, something we could play together at times (I'm a WoW player and he's dabbled on my account (allowed up to age 13), but we can't play together there). He played some D&D online, but you can't save in the middle of the dungeons in that one, which makes it a bad fit for fixed and limited computer time. It sounds like Rifts has some interesting points, but I'll take anyone's suggestions)


I'm currently playing Rift with my son (19). However, it's not free to play and to be honest, I've lost interest in it. I haven't taken a shine to their crafting and the look of the armor leaves much to be desired amongst other things.

If it's F2P you want, try Shaiya. I've spent time playing that one with my son. Flyff is pretty cutesy, but can be fun. Allods is pretty good and has been called a WoW copy as well as Runes of Magic.

Let me know where you land.


----------



## PastaRunner (May 29, 2011)

Now that I've returned to the forums, I thought I'd chime in:

I've been playing World of Warcraft since February 2005, with no interruptions in my subscription since then. But now, I've set my subscription to end in June 2011.

My intention is to take a hiatus. I'll find out how long I can go before I want to play so badly that I'm willing to give more money to Blizzard. I don't know if my hiatus will last one day, or one month, or two years.

For the past few years, I've always played this game in a highly unusual way. I do "City PvP" more than anything else. I take my undead rogue and invade Stormwind with him, trying to gank people. I also take my dwarf priest and invade Orgrimmar with him. My goal is simply to see if I can gank players who happen to be flagged (and hopefully AFK). I'm obsessed with that for some reason.

I spend more time doing "City PvP" than I do Battlegrounds and Arenas. I enjoy BGs and Arenas, and it's also a bonus that the gear upgrades I get from those help me when invading cities. I hardly ever do any PvE. Since Cataclysm started, I have not been in a single raid, and I've only been in one heroic dungeon. I'm pretty much a "PvP-only" player.

Since Cataclysm started, City PvP has not been the same. My rogue can still gank Alliance in Stormwind, provided that they're not on a flying mount. However, life is rough for my priest who invades Orgrimmar. Before Cataclysm, I had built up all these strategies over the years for my priest invading the Old Orgrimmar the way it was. Now, since New Orgrimmar is so dramatically different, and because of flying mounts and flying guards, my strategies are ruined.

There's more to all this, but my post is getting long. I feel like WoW is "getting away from me".

I tried Rift, and it looks good so far, but Rift's Battlegrounds have a low frame rate on my computer due to the processor speed not being high enough, so I cancelled that too.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 1, 2011)

I dunno... I really, really like Cataclysm. I liked it from the beginning, really. Maybe not as much as I like Wrath of the Lich King as whole, but I still like it. I like the new zones, I like the level cap increase of only 5, I like the damage scaling (damage taken as well as damage dealt), I like the changes to all of my characters (with the one exception of rage normalization), I like the changes to stats, I love everything about Mastery ( :wubu: ), I like the new raids, I like the style of dungeons, I like the style of fights.

I like everything about it. And my god I love the changes to Stormwind.


----------



## PastaRunner (Jun 2, 2011)

Chimpi said:


> I dunno... I really, really like Cataclysm. I liked it from the beginning, really. Maybe not as much as I like Wrath of the Lich King as whole, but I still like it. I like the new zones, I like the level cap increase of only 5, I like the damage scaling (damage taken as well as damage dealt), I like the changes to all of my characters (with the one exception of rage normalization), I like the changes to stats, I love everything about Mastery ( :wubu: ), I like the new raids, I like the style of dungeons, I like the style of fights.
> 
> I like everything about it. And my god I love the changes to Stormwind.



How much PvP do you do, if any?

I imagine the whole game experience is quite different for those who like dungeons and raids compared to "PvP-only" players like me.


----------



## Tad (Jun 2, 2011)

PastaRunner said:


> How much PvP do you do, if any?
> 
> I imagine the whole game experience is quite different for those who like dungeons and raids compared to "PvP-only" players like me.



In all honesty, if Cata is making it harder for you to gank characters on a non-PVP realm.....then I'm glad for the changes! I have pretty limited sympathy for griefers who feel it is harder to bring the grief


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 2, 2011)

Tad said:


> In all honesty, if Cata is making it harder for you to gank characters on a non-PVP realm.....then I'm glad for the changes! I have pretty limited sympathy for griefers who feel it is harder to bring the grief



Same here. If Cata makes it more difficult for people to go in and disrupt other people's game play then I like it even more than I already did!


----------



## PastaRunner (Jun 2, 2011)

Tad said:


> In all honesty, if Cata is making it harder for you to gank characters on a non-PVP realm.....then I'm glad for the changes! I have pretty limited sympathy for griefers who feel it is harder to bring the grief



I should clarify that I usually only go after max level players who happen to be flagged. I usually leave low level players alone.

I wouldn't mind a rule change where you can't attack flagged players who are more than 30 levels below you, unless they attack you first.


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Everyone.

Its been a long time since I last posted on the boards at all. I apologize for that, life gets in the way all too much lately.

I used to have an alt toon in your guild back when it was called The Others. I am going to be porting my main toon over from Drenden to Tanaris on my next payday. May I request that I join your new guild?

Character info - Kraktusk, Level 85, Night Elf Hunter, Beast Mastery Spec.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jun 21, 2011)

Beware, WoWers - my WoW account was hacked via the hotmail account that I linked here at Dims (and only here at Dims).

If you don't already have an authenticator, get one.


----------



## Tad (Jun 22, 2011)

That sucks  

I got hacked not long after I started to play, but fortunately all they did was make lvl 1 characters and advertise gold selling services--probably I didn't have enough to bother liquidating? Anyway, another you can do is create a seperate email account that you use for nothing but WOW, and don't link it anywhere, use it for any mail, etc. Authenticator is obviously the gold standard, but trick one is to not be a target.


----------



## Impulse (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey guys, i wont be dragging my mains from my Aus pvp servers as they are needed there but willing to start a alliance char finally with a good guild if you guys will have me?


----------



## Caine (Sep 8, 2011)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Beware, WoWers - my WoW account was hacked via the hotmail account that I linked here at Dims (and only here at Dims).
> 
> If you don't already have an authenticator, get one.



Yeah, I had the same issue but I think I got EXTREMELY lucky to be playing at the time the hacker was trying to log in, so I changed my password on a different computer and activated my BlizzCon Authenticator, best decision I ever made, that 6 dollars I spent on it was worth every cent


----------



## Caine (Sep 8, 2011)

Gspoon said:


> For the first time in over 4 years. I have canceled my sub.
> 
> The trouble is, is that I am not sure if I plan to come back. I recently have not had the urge to play for almost 2 weeks. I am not sure if the game has changed so drastically that I just do not find the fun in the game anymore or I am just losing my attraction to it.
> 
> Regardless, I hope everyone is enjoying their time on WoW



Spoony, I feel ya but I'm still going strong, I just don't put as much time as I used to, just do less, aim at simpler things and suddenly it became more fun again


----------



## candygodiva (Sep 9, 2011)

Yah, that's what I'm doing. I don't even play every day. I just can't stay away from Azeroth. It's always gonna be my home, no matter where I wander.


----------



## Tad (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm sure there can be a burn out factor....I've played less than two years, and am still highly addicted. Spent the first ten months exploring the old world before Cata changed it all, the ten months since then exploring the changed world (finally got around to making my way into the firelands a week or two ago), and doing lots of battlegrounds. None of it is high pressure, because I'm not having to meet group demands  

I'm sure raids and rated BGs and arena can be great, but honestly, when it is a game, I don't really want others relying on how well I play it.


----------



## Pinktutu (Nov 19, 2011)

Is there any Horde side guild? My guild is pretty dead. I can't bring myself to level Alliance


----------



## spacce (Nov 19, 2011)

I totally didn't see this thread until someone bumped it.. didn't realize so many people here played WoW lol

Maybe the same number will play star wars


----------



## Deven (Nov 19, 2011)

Pinktutu said:


> Is there any Horde side guild? My guild is pretty dead. I can't bring myself to level Alliance



I hate alliance myself, and keep trying.

There isn't a fat friendly guild, but I belong to an LGBT guild on Proudmoore, and they accept everyone that's over 18... I love them.


----------



## Pinktutu (Nov 19, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> I hate alliance myself, and keep trying.
> 
> There isn't a fat friendly guild, but I belong to an LGBT guild on Proudmoore, and they accept everyone that's over 18... I love them.



I started out alliance and just had bad experiences with it. Whats the name of the guild?


----------



## Deven (Nov 19, 2011)

Pinktutu said:


> I started out alliance and just had bad experiences with it. Whats the name of the guild?



The Spreading Taint

taint.rtgc.org

There's an application process, as the guild is VERY adult in nature, but they are generally amusing. If you decide to apply, you can put Devenderange/Twizabeth as a referal. I've been a member since Wrath. And its 6,000 unique members spread across several guilds, all ranging to just social to hardcore raiding.


----------



## Pinktutu (Nov 19, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> The Spreading Taint
> 
> taint.rtgc.org
> 
> There's an application process, as the guild is VERY adult in nature, but they are generally amusing. If you decide to apply, you can put Devenderange/Twizabeth as a referal. I've been a member since Wrath. And its 6,000 unique members spread across several guilds, all ranging to just social to hardcore raiding.



Awesome I'll def check it out. Thank you


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 20, 2011)

I miss my celestial steed


----------



## Pinktutu (Nov 20, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> I miss my celestial steed


SPARKLEPONY!


----------



## Deven (Nov 20, 2011)

Pinktutu said:


> SPARKLEPONY!



I like the fact it pretty much farts out sparkles wherever you go.


----------



## Pinktutu (Nov 20, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> I like the fact it pretty much farts out sparkles wherever you go.



Ha ya it does. Too bad anything bigger than a belf looks silly on it. I play trolls and they just look crazy big on them


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 25, 2011)

Pinktutu said:


> SPARKLEPONY!



Yeah... it was the glitteriest ride ever!!! Oh Horde, how I miss thee


----------



## Pinktutu (Nov 25, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> Yeah... it was the glitteriest ride ever!!! Oh Horde, how I miss thee



She's still there waiting!


----------



## Windigo (Nov 25, 2011)

Is there a fat positive European guild I can join?


----------



## spacce (Nov 25, 2011)

I started playing wow again, temporary most likely just to see the changes it has done in the 8 months I've been absent


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 27, 2011)

Pinktutu said:


> She's still there waiting!



I KNOW!!! But I got hooked on x && sunk my money into that. Plus all my friends use x. I didn't have a guild on WOW. It was lonely


----------



## Pinktutu (Nov 27, 2011)

Aw ya I know how that is


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 28, 2011)

Pinktutu said:


> Aw ya I know how that is



... By X I was talking about my XBOX, or sexbox as I call it, not the drug LOL.


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Dec 13, 2011)

I am currently taking a Documentary Workshop class at UCF. I have decided to make my documentary about the world of warcraft. Below is a link to the video proposal/preview for the documentary. Its short, but please watch it and let me know what you think. The more feedback I get, the better.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzhKmlEDSbA

Thank you in advance.


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 15, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Dec 21, 2011)

Clonenumber47 said:


> I am currently taking a Documentary Workshop class at UCF. I have decided to make my documentary about the world of warcraft. Below is a link to the video proposal/preview for the documentary. Its short, but please watch it and let me know what you think. The more feedback I get, the better.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzhKmlEDSbA
> 
> Thank you in advance.



I thought it was well done. You speak very well and the clarity of it made me not want to skip chunks as I made my way to the end like I do in most videos I watch on youtube. Good job and I can't wait to see the final product.

Lastly, I really did the title!


----------



## JennaHeaven (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm a total newbie to WoW, I just got to level 20. I'm looking to hook up with other bbws and such..I'll take any guidance I can get.


----------



## Tad (Apr 9, 2012)

One useful tip....it always helps to mention which realm you are playing on, and which side (i.e. the guild that was discussed at the start of this thread was on Tanaris, alliance side, if I recall correctly).

Also--welcome to the game, I started a couple of years ago, and still recall that feeling of being new when everyone else seemed to have played forever!


----------



## Tad (Sep 25, 2012)

Anyone playing in Mists of Panderia yet? Impressions? 

I've stepped a toe (or hoof) onto Panderia, but not enough yet to get a proper impression. I looked at the panda making options, and love how rotund the males are--apparently the female panderans are much lighter eaters or something, but at least they aren't skinny-skinny.


----------



## Caine (Oct 1, 2012)

Mists is totally off the hook in quality of story and questing there, its such a great game! Also the gameplay improvements are really good, I'm not a fan of the new talent system but it works.


----------



## kiyomi (Oct 29, 2012)

*just curious about adding people to my friends list on wow... or joining other servers ...... if anyone wants me to join just drop your realm and char name to add !! 
*


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 29, 2012)

Awe.. I miss wow. My guild was called, "Fights Like a Girl"


----------



## Deven (Oct 30, 2012)

I still play with Taint, the largest LGBT guild in all of the game!


----------



## Tad (Jan 2, 2013)

I eventually stumbled into a great guild on the alliance side on my original server (where I had started on Horde side). Very cool, very fun, really nice people, and to my great joy they have a chat feature on their web site, which is great for killing a few idle minutes now and then during the work day, if any guild mates are likewise available to chat. I'm not super tight with them, as my 'main' is still over on the horde side, but I'm certainly a member in good standing, and I have no intention of going anywhere.

But, today, in the chat on the guild web site, the conversation is dominated by four or five of them considering forming a group to support each other in weight loss efforts. Now, these are dedicated WoW players, so the odds are fairly decent that they do in fact have some fat that could be lost, and if this is what will make them happy, more power to them. But...

1) diet talk is not my favourite topic, and
2) I'm biting my tongue like crazy not to go on a size acceptance, HAES, etc rant. I've dropped a couple of comments, but I don't really feel I'm in a place to heavily advocate when I'm not as close with any of them as they are with each other.


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Tad said:


> I eventually stumbled into a great guild on the alliance side on my original server (where I had started on Horde side). Very cool, very fun, really nice people, and to my great joy they have a chat feature on their web site, which is great for killing a few idle minutes now and then during the work day, if any guild mates are likewise available to chat. I'm not super tight with them, as my 'main' is still over on the horde side, but I'm certainly a member in good standing, and I have no intention of going anywhere.
> 
> But, today, in the chat on the guild web site, the conversation is dominated by four or five of them considering forming a group to support each other in weight loss efforts. Now, these are dedicated WoW players, so the odds are fairly decent that they do in fact have some fat that could be lost, and if this is what will make them happy, more power to them. But...
> 
> ...



I find it very difficult not to start voicing my opinion when people get started on diet talk, how losing weight will change their life, etc. 

Thankfully it happens very infrequently in GC or vent but now and again there are a couple of gals that will make comments about how they can't wear short skirts or sexy clothing or whatever else because they are fat/too fat. I always have to negate that falsehood and explain that fat chicks CAN and DO look awesome in anything or even nothing. That it's ok if they prefer not to but they can't assume we all feel that way.

Or, they will only share pictures after they have lost X lbs. I usually let that one go with a "well, I'm sure you look gorgeous now but whenever you feel comfortable" and leave it at that unless the convo does end up in the realm of "life will be better if/when", etc. Then I can't help myself, I'll start spouting a bit. 

One comment that my GM made a while back and I bitched at him about it was a "wow she looks so much better since losing weight" when a gal in our guild updated her profile with new pics (we all belong to a couple of the same websites). I told him that was the biggest bunch of horseshit I'd ever heard cause she was awesomely cute before losing weight. He apologized. I told him that I whatever he said to her was their business but for me, I didn't appreciate it. 

I play on Exodar in an adult only, kink friendly, Alliance guild.


----------



## Tad (Jan 2, 2013)

To be fair to my guild mates, there is no talk of how fat they are, clothes, etc....just a few of them talking about wanting to lose weight, and figuring out how they can support each other and make it fun (including dealing with one person with diabetes, another with rheumatoid arthritis, etc ). It is positive, constructive, and rather unobjectionable...other than the underlying assumption that of course they should lose weight.

Our guild leader is a woman in her 50s who is both fun loving and no nonsense, and she is one of the people involved, so I'm comfortable that it would not become a negative thing. It is just that it does create that environment which could pressure others to feel they have to play along, or something like that.

If it comes up in the chat again I might give a brief HAES explanation.


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Tad said:


> To be fair to my guild mates, there is no talk of how fat they are, clothes, etc....just a few of them talking about wanting to lose weight, and figuring out how they can support each other and make it fun (including dealing with one person with diabetes, another with rheumatoid arthritis, etc ). It is positive, constructive, and rather unobjectionable...other than the underlying assumption that of course they should lose weight.
> 
> Our guild leader is a woman in her 50s who is both fun loving and no nonsense, and she is one of the people involved, so I'm comfortable that it would not become a negative thing. It is just that it does create that environment which could pressure others to feel they have to play along, or something like that.
> 
> If it comes up in the chat again I might give a brief HAES explanation.



Oh, they didn't sound like a bad bunch at all from your description 

Mine just happens to be more self deprecating at times...LOL. I do like them but a couple are very young (just hit 18 or so) and they do try my patience. They have a hard time keeping drama at home (per se). 

One of my previous guilds sounds similar to yours. No BS, most of them 30+ and older but it was hard finding questing/dungeon pals due to work schedules, kids, etc. When two of my friends left the game completely the only time I saw other members was for raid nights.


----------



## Fatastical (Feb 27, 2013)

I can't believe it. I had an internal crisis based on whether I was going to renew my subscription for the new expansion, and now it looks like no one is playing WoW anymore. lol

I'm just starting starting from scratch again because it's been almost 4 years since I've played and I know that a lot has changed. Also, even when I played the first time, I never made it above lvl 50 with any of my characters cause I like to dick around and be really awesome at dumb things like fishing and cooking.  

So if anyone IS still playing these days, it'd be nice to hang with some like-minded peoples! :happy:

I've mainly been playing On Tanaris with an Ally Monk "Fatastrophe." And occasionally I'll play on Gurubashi with a Horde Hunter "Veeloth"


----------



## Deven (Feb 28, 2013)

If anyone wants to realID me, the e-mail address is [email protected]

I'm still on Proudmoore Horde


----------



## Deacone (Mar 16, 2013)

my RealID is Splattard#2333


----------

